# Encyclopedia of Life



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone had occasion to check out the newly-launched Encyclopedia of Life? Thoughts?

Encyclopedia of Life

Encyclopedia of Life - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NwfGA4cxJQ]YouTube - The Encyclopedia of Life[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 29, 2008)

{bump}


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 29, 2008)

No, but I have gotten the great blessing of reading the Encyclopedia Puritannica. 

Here for info. **Encyclopedia Puritannica Project


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 29, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> No, but I have gotten the great blessing of reading the Encyclopedia Puritannica.
> 
> Here for info. **Encyclopedia Puritannica Project


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone else explored the EOL yet? If so, thoughts?


----------

